# Rescinded!  Glad I found this site



## doubledribble (Sep 16, 2018)

Signed up for Wyndham but both wife and I were in doubt even after signing.  Signed up for 400K points with some bonus points.  Got 'wowed' with the ideas of vacation time. This was for $58K!

We sent the letter within the 7 day period certified with return receipt.  Received that confirmation back.

My question and worry now is... what are the next steps?  During the sign up process we signed up for the Wyndham Rewards CC to finance the balance along with the paypal-like credit account.  We split the cost of the total between the two systems.  But now the wife is worried.  
We received the credit card as well as the vacation club credit account.  What do we do?  Do we have to actually pay the vacation club bill?  Or let it sit?  How long do we get confirmation from Wyndham that our account has been cancelled and such?

TIA!


----------



## LannyPC (Sep 16, 2018)

What have you charged on the credit card so far?  If it was the down payment, then you will get it totally refunded seeing that you followed the rescission instructions correctly.  Once you have that refunded, I would cancel the credit card altogether.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 16, 2018)

Congratulations on saving FIFTY EIGHT THOUSAND DOLLARS (plus interest)!  My first house and a couple of new cars combined cost less than that.  You have dodged a serious bullet.

After the dust has settled and you have had time to digest everything, explore buying resale.  You can get what they sold you for pennies on the dollar.  Have a seat, and start reading.  TUG has great information available, and you can learn plenty about how to get nearly everything they promised you for next to nothing.  

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 16, 2018)

$58K!  Wow!  That is a lot for 400K points, and the benefits would never outweigh the savings over retail.  Definitely, you did the absolute right thing.  Look for a resale, and there are other systems you can do besides Wyndham, but if you love Wyndham, then buy it resale and save yourself at least $56K.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 16, 2018)

doubledribble said:


> My question and worry now is... what are the next steps?  During the sign up process we signed up for the Wyndham Rewards CC to finance the balance along with the paypal-like credit account.  We split the cost of the total between the two systems.  But now the wife is worried.
> We received the credit card as well as the vacation club credit account.  What do we do?  Do we have to actually pay the vacation club bill?  Or let it sit?  How long do we get confirmation from Wyndham that our account has been cancelled and such?


You may never get confirmation from Wyndham that the account has been cancelled. DO NOT pay anything. As above, once the downstroke was refunded to the CC, transfer the balance out and cancel that. (unless you want a Wyndham CC) If anything is said about not paying, just produce the rescission letter's proof of mailing.

Congratulations on saving $58,000. Welcome to TUG.

Now if you aren't entirely scared off of TS by the whole adventure, there are literally HUNDREDS of great timeshare weeks available, many
 just for the asking- or up to a few hundred bucks. Stick around TUG and learn how.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 16, 2018)

congrats on saving $58,000 bucks!


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 16, 2018)

Wow! You just pocketed $58,000. Welcome to TUG. 

” Where Knowledge Is Power “ by Bacon.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 16, 2018)

doubledribble said:


> Signed up for Wyndham but both wife and I were in doubt even after signing.  Signed up for 400K points with some bonus points.  Got 'wowed' with the ideas of vacation time. This was for $58K!
> 
> We sent the letter within the 7 day period certified with return receipt.  Received that confirmation back.



Congratulations on finding TUG!  

Now, learn more about the different types of timeshare ownership and the different systems, and make an "informed" purchase on the resale market.  You'll get just as 'wowed', especially when you're saving thousands!


----------



## doubledribble (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks for all the input!  

Wife is still freaking out now that you said that we'll not receive confirmation of the cancellation of our TS.  I'm still just perusing the site and ingesting all this info.

I can certainly cancel the credit card, but not sure what to do about the virtual account  for the vacation club.  Will that cancel as well?  There's a bill due in a couple of weeks.

Any way to confirm account was cancelled?  You know.. for her peace of mind.


----------



## Braindead (Sep 16, 2018)

doubledribble said:


> Thanks for all the input!
> 
> Wife is still freaking out now that you said that we'll not receive confirmation of the cancellation of our TS.  I'm still just perusing the site and ingesting all this info.
> 
> ...


If you have online access to your account you will know within 3 or 4 days after Wyndham received your rescission that your account was cancelled because you will lose the online access. Ounce you lose your online access rest assured your clear


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 16, 2018)

doubledribble said:


> Thanks for all the input!
> 
> Wife is still freaking out now that you said that we'll not receive confirmation of the cancellation of our TS.  I'm still just perusing the site and ingesting all this info.
> 
> ...


It's all in the way the laws governing rescission are written. They MUST honor a timely rescission letter, but there is no requirement that they inform you of the progress or completion of the rescission. Just reassure the wife that it WILL be done. Wyndham will not risk the penalties for not doing so. It's BIG money. The vacation club and all and anything else that is tied to the papers and contract you signed on that day will disappear. RESCISSION, by it's definition means to put affairs back to how they existed before the contract was signed. Like it never happened. We usually tell people that it can take up to 45 days before the down payment is seen in their credit card statement, depending on when the credit is posted and your credit card's billing cycle. Check it online. You'll see the credit there before you see it on your statement.

Jim


----------



## doubledribble (Sep 17, 2018)

Braindead said:


> If you have online access to your account you will know within 3 or 4 days after Wyndham received your rescission that your account was cancelled because you will lose the online access. Ounce you lose your online access rest assured your clear



Unfortunately never created an online account so we won't have online access.


----------



## Bflann (Sep 24, 2018)

Hello all. Looking for advice on what to put into my letter when I send it. I’m sending off today. Do I include a copy of our contract? Also what about promotional items? 
Thanks in advance and I can’t tell you how happy I am I found this site before it was to late!


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 24, 2018)

Bflann said:


> Hello all. Looking for advice on what to put into my letter when I send it. I’m sending off today. Do I include a copy of our contract? Also what about promotional items?
> Thanks in advance and I can’t tell you how happy I am I found this site before it was to late!


It doesn't need to be fancy or legalese. Do send a copy of the signature page of the contract. ALL people who signed the contract need to sign the rescission letter. I suggest noting in it that promotional materials will be returned under separate cover- then send them by cheapest means and save the postal receipt.

We'e glad you found us too. How much are you saving?

Jim


----------



## Bflann (Sep 24, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> It doesn't need to be fancy or legalese. Do send a copy of the signature page of the contract. ALL people who signed the contract need to sign the rescission letter. I suggest noting in it that promotional materials will be returned under separate cover- then send them by cheapest means and save the postal receipt.
> 
> We'e glad you found us too. How much are you saving?



A little under 20 grand. We had 3-4 different sales people coming to our table, the last one said if we took it that day he would give enough bonus points for Disney trip including tickets and Bonnett Creek stay. He did give bonus points, however it wasn’t enough to even put a dent in a trip to Disney.  I was researching the cost of Disney tickets using points when I found this site. So thankful I did.

Jim


----------



## Bflann (Sep 24, 2018)

I put my letter in the mail today. I’ll chexk website access  periodically  To monitor progress. 
Thanks again for your help!


----------



## akwolff (Sep 25, 2018)

doubledribble said:


> Signed up for Wyndham but both wife and I were in doubt even after signing.  Signed up for 400K points with some bonus points.  Got 'wowed' with the ideas of vacation time. This was for $58K!
> 
> We sent the letter within the 7 day period certified with return receipt.  Received that confirmation back.
> 
> ...



Be sure to contact the CC company and PayPal separately to dispute the charges. Otherwise you are going only through Wyndham and they may drag it out. You will be able to dispute verbally and they will not require you to pay anything or add a penalty for 2 billing cycles. You may have to follow up with your letter later. These companies actually help you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doubledribble (Sep 29, 2018)

akwolff said:


> Be sure to contact the CC company and PayPal separately to dispute the charges. Otherwise you are going only through Wyndham and they may drag it out. You will be able to dispute verbally and they will not require you to pay anything or add a penalty for 2 billing cycles. You may have to follow up with your letter later. These companies actually help you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Well, good news for us is that Wyndham actually replied with a confirmation rescission letter.  How much are we in the clear?   Should I still call that paypal-like, virtual account (Vacation Club Credit Account) and verify it's closed?

At this rate, don't think it does any harm to me for keeping the credit card.  I've already taken a hit in my credit score so no sense taking any more hit for cancelling it.  I can always keep it on the side until we actually stay in a Wyndham hotel/resort.  I've yet to activate it as well.


----------

